# contador de 0-3 con señal de reloj



## ad_jo123 (May 13, 2008)

Estoy haciendo un proyecto en mi escuela y me pidieron que hiciera un contador de 0 a 3 y que le madara una señal de reloj con el temporizador 555, este debe mandar una señal cuadrada simetrica de aproximadamente 20 Hz.

Lo que no se, es como hacer que el temporizador mande esa señal, se como conectar el 555 pero no se que valores darle a las resistencias y a el capacitor.

Les agradezco de entemano su ayuda!


----------



## digitalis (May 14, 2008)

Léete bien el tutorial de esta web del 555.

Dependiendo del valor de ambas resistencias y el capacitor obtendrás la frecuencia que buscas. 

PD: La conexión del 555 es correcta, de esa manera funciona como astable.

Saludos.

Edit
Adjunto la url del tuto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm


----------



## pepechip (May 14, 2008)

hola
este programa calcula los componentes del 555.


----------



## ad_jo123 (May 15, 2008)

ahh muchas gracias, me sirvio mucho el programa para calcular los valores de los componentes

Gracias!


----------

